# Giant Nintendo DSi (In-Game)



## Antoni-YO! (Apr 22, 2010)

I think this is the right section to put this topic in...

I have created a map for a Half-Life 2 mod called Garry's Mod.

I made this awhile back but since people on this site like Nintendo DS... I thought I'd share my artwork.

This is a GIANT DSi that people play on. Like fighting / building / other stuff.







Tell me what you think!

Here is the video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQQRehHMDqs

I wanna know what you guys think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





By the way, I'm new to this site.... Well I just started using it.


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome! I love Garry's Mod, but I can't play it on my horrible PC. I want to buy a good gaming PC sometime in the future.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, the site admin (Garry) put it up on his main page, it is very popular map.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yo, that shit is unreal!
You are awesome, I want you to know that.




			
				gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Awesome! I love Garry's Mod, but I can't play it on my horrible PC. I want to buy a good gaming PC sometime in the future.



Same situation here, bro.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Apr 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Yo, that shit is unreal!
> You are awesome, I want you to know that.



Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me awhile to make, ended up worth it.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha, pretty neat.


----------

